# So whats it feel like the day/week you become a JW



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Is it pretty awesome. After being an apprentice for so long I can't imagine being a JW


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I worked with the same old guy for about 2 years on a fire alarm job. The day I turned out he asked me to go get something like I was his apprentice. I told him to "get yourself ya Mutha Effer. He said oh yeah, sorry about that.

We both had a good laugh and I was still his apprentice for the rest of the job.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Passing the test felt great second only to getting my masters


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Just another day in the field.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

It was a great day but the best part was the 20% raise.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

I dont know I,ve been an apprentance for 15 years


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wanna know whats it feel like to retire for good this time....:laughing:


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

Been one for a few years , basically your the sh** , the man , you can rub it in peoples faces but I would not because when you get right down to it nobody cares , if you want to feel good and get respect for what you do become a doctor .


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Many contractors lay off people who just topped out because they don't like paying that big bump to the same guy they were just paying a lower rate to.

The referral list for JW's is much longer than apprentices. Most union journeymen that I know say they would much rather be 5th year apprentices


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

You have been an apprentice for 15 years !!! why ? do you not care at all about bettering yourself or what ?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Firestarter said:


> Been one for a few years , basically your the sh** , the man , you can rub it in peoples faces but I would not because when you get right down to it nobody cares , if you want to feel good and get respect for what you do become a doctor .


If you know your trade and are good at it demand respect. I'm not a laborer and I sure as heck am not the guy that changes oil on your car. Disrespect me at your own risk.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> You have been an apprentice for 15 years !!! why ? do you not care at all about bettering yourself or what ?


I'm addicted to romex.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> I'm addicted to romex.


 sounds fun , i used to be , now all i do is motor control and big industrial jobs :thumbup:


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> sounds fun , i used to be , now all i do is motor control and big industrial jobs :thumbup:


Its a hard habit to break, so cheap, so easy


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> If you know your trade and are good at it demand respect. I'm not a laborer and I sure as heck am not the guy that changes oil on your car. Disrespect me at your own risk.


 Im jealous , i do good work , but i live in california and with 10,000,000 unlicensed people , and the 200,000,000 general contractors stealing work from us and calling themselves electricians and doing it for cheaper its hard to get respect , cuz in the end its all about money and the customer highers whoever is cheaper


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> Its a hard habit to break, so cheap, so easy


your prob one of those guys that would use aluminum romex if you could huh ?


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> your prob one of those guys that could use aluminum romex if you could huh ?


I cant wait till HD starts carring it I'll be first in line


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> I cant wait till HD starts carring it I'll be first in line


 Oh god ! your one of those home depot guys


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> I cant wait till HD starts carring it I'll be first in line


 Your not a JW . You shop at home depot , are you even a real electrician???


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> Oh god ! your one of those home depot guys


I Get my fix at HD. The supply house don't service washed up electrical contractors with bad credit


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> Your not a JW . You shop at home depot , are you even a real electrician???


What is a real electrician? I'm taking notes


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> I Get my fix at HD. The supply house don't service washed up electrical contractors with bad credit


 I would make fun of you but i had to shut my company down and go to work for somebody else cuz it was too slow , we cant all be like the great legend of electrician talk mr 480 himself


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> What is a real electrician? I'm taking notes


 Ask 480 , i cant tell you:whistling2:


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> Ask 480 , i cant tell you:whistling2:


480 is the zeus of all electricians. His knowledge can not be understood by mere mortals


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> I would make fun of you but i had to shut my company down and go to work for somebody else cuz it was too slow , we cant all be like the great legend of electrician talk mr 480 himself


Sounds like you gave up with out a fight


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> Sounds like you gave up with out a fight


 Sorry no i dont give up , i was busy , lost in thought with how amazing 480 is


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> Sorry no i dont give up , i was busy , lost in thought with how amazing 480 is


 I wasnt talking about posting i was talking about your business.:laughing:


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> Sounds like you gave up with out a fight


 And a fight is when we are both fighting each other , you just rolled over and gave up .:blink:


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> I wasnt talking about posting i was talking about your business.:laughing:


 HAha you got me , im sure you will be following me , your screen name predicts the future of your company , fail electric:laughing:


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> And a fight is when we are both fighting each other , you just rolled over and gave up .:blink:


Im lost your not making sense. Your out of buiness!


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> HAha you got me , im sure you will be following me , your screen name predicts the future of your company , fail electric:laughing:


No I'm on life support.:001_huh:


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 2, 2011)

failelectric said:


> No I'm on life support.:001_huh:


 Well thats better than me , thanks to californias stupid laws my company is almost done for , its still going but mainly i work for somebody else


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> Well thats better than me , thanks to californias stupid laws my company is almost done for , its still going but mainly i work for somebody else


whats wrong with cali laws


----------

